# cypripedium reginae x macranthos



## Hakone (May 22, 2008)

It is a hybrid between reginae and macranthos, hybrid date 2003, registration date 2008, Owner Vienenköttter


----------



## likespaphs (May 22, 2008)

neat. in a way, kinda weird, but neat!


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 22, 2008)

I like it better than Giesla


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2008)

I really like this one! nice purple colorations 

Rick H


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2008)

With these parents you knew it would be colorfull! Sounds like a cyp party at your place!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 24, 2008)

That is amazing!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2008)

Pretty pouch, especially the contrast between the darker inside with the lighter outside.


----------

